# Craigslist ad: FREE white rocks



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/zip/5962655439.html
Well, you know me...it's all about CHICKENS lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How many are you going to get?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

OOoh pretty!!!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Stupid city boy that I am, I was looking for the free rocks somewhere under the chickens!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> How many are you going to get?


Hahahaha! A wheelbarrow full of white rocks...that would be a sight to see. No doubt they'd be flying out of it in every direction


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> Stupid city boy that I am, I was looking for the free rocks somewhere under the chickens!


You don't have chickens??? Shame.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I moved to a different house last year. I was talking about my old chickens to my new neighbor, and thought he was going to have a heart attack thinking that I brought them with me. Since I know the law, if I can find a nice suitable place for the chicks in my new abode, trust me, I will be getting a new flock.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Life w/o chickens,what a shame!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It surprised me to see how many had free chickens, whole flocks, offered for free on Craigslist.

I was tempted, so tempted but then common sense took over again.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here once winter is set to hit people put their flocks on craigslist, they don't want to pay for winter feed, so they get rid of their hens and start up in spring again


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> It surprised me to see how many had free chickens, whole flocks, offered for free on Craigslist.
> 
> I was tempted, so tempted but then common sense took over again.


You got that right!


----------

